# Oracle Primavera P6 Professional Relase 8.00 Ready for Download



## magnum1272003 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني الأعزاء 
إليكم الاصدار الأخير من برنامجنا العبقري الممتع الجديد Primavera P6
بروابط جيدة إن شاء الله 

مستعد للرد على أي استفسار 

البرنامج له واجهة جديدة مع بعض التعديلات الطفيفة في البرنامج قد أفردها بمقال قريبا إن شاء الله

أسألكم الدعاء كثيرا لي أن أبدأ حياتي العملية سريعا
*_ 
الروابط​ http://www.mediafire.com/?uf4q867xd5f3p19
http://www.mediafire.com/?gfjzesmxig828e9
http://www.mediafire.com/?tw16eupb9uz0wb6
http://www.mediafire.com/?lx7qi0vqfww44cc
http://www.mediafire.com/?8zencylp5svh3kc


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

من الاختلافات السريعة التي لاحظتها:
1- اختفاء قائمة ADMIN
2- اختفاء نافذة Risk
3- وجود أشرطة للأدوات وبالامكان التحكم بظهورها وما نريده فيها من أزرار
4- احتياج وقت أطول للدخول على البرنامج
5- الزيادة والتعديل بشكل كبير على قائمة View
6- اختفاء Project Codes
7- ظهور أمر Disable Auto-Reorganization
8- %u


----------



## abo_kola (1 ديسمبر 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء
الموضوع إختلف تماما في الإصدار الجديد حيث تم فصل كل ما هو متعلق بـ Enterprise Data من module الـ client ووضعه في برنامج Primavera Web الذي أصبح هو الأساس للتحكم في الـ Admin والـ EPS وكذلك الـ OBS
مما يتطلب تنصيب السيرفر الخاص بالبريمافيرا ويب ويتم الإتصال عليه من خلال صفحات الويب
أما الـ Module الخاص بـالـ Client أصبح فقط لإدخال البيانات وعمل التحديث فقط وبالتالي لايمكن الإستفاده به الا في أضيق الحدود.

وجاري دراسة كافة الإمكانيات وسوف اوافيكم بالجديد
تحياتي


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز أبو أسامة 
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك وإفادتك
وأنا فعلا كنت قد وضحت هذا الكلام الذي ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة ولكن قدر الله أ يحدث شيئا لم أستطع به اكمال المشاركة ولا حتى التعديل عليها
فجزاك الله خيرا على ما وضحت وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## foratfaris (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء ماغنوم /أبو أسامة
لكم جزيل الشكر على ما أفدتمونا به ...
ولكن ...
كيف يمكن "تنصيب السيرفر الخاص بالبريمافيرا ويب؟ "
وهل نقوم (في حالة استخدام البرنامج stand alone ) بالترقية باستخدام هذه النسخة الجديدة ..
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## foratfaris (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء ماغنوم /أبو أسامة
لكم جزيل الشكر على ما أفدتمونا به ...
ولكن ...
كيف يمكن "تنصيب السيرفر الخاص بالبريمافيرا ويب؟ "
وهل نقوم (في حالة استخدام البرنامج stand alone ) بالترقية باستخدام هذه النسخة الجديدة ..
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## abo_kola (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم فارس الفرات
أعمل حاليا على طريقة تنصيب الـ Primavera Web وهي اختلفت تماما عن البريمافيرا السابقة في طريقة التنصيب حيث كانت السابقة تعتمد على إعداد الـ JBOSS ولكن في هذا الإصدار يتم التنصيب على Oracle Weblogic أو IBM webSphere ولم أجرب أي منهم سابقا وسوف أوافيكم بالنتيجة فور الإنتهاء من التنصيب والنجاح فيه
ولا يوجد في الإصدار الجديد أي شئ تحت اسم Stand-alone
ومن ضمن الإضافات الرائعه أن يتم ربط البريمافيرا مع برنامج Oracle Autovue والذي يتيح فتح الملفات المرفقه بدون وجود البرنامج الأصلي على جهازك وإمكانية إضافة تعليقات على الملف المرفق ومشاركة هذه التعليقات مع الأخريين الذين يستخدمون البرنامج
مثلا : أنت أرفقت ملف أتوكاد وشخص أخر ليس لديه الأتوكاد على الجهاز - فمجرد دخوله على البريمافيرا ويب يمكنه فتح الملف وقراءة الطبقات والتحكم فيها وكذلك يمكنه إضافة تعليق أو معلومة يتم تسجليها ويمكن لأي شخص أخر قراءتها وتطبيق تلك المعلومة
وهناك المزيد من الإضافات الرائعه ولكن تحتاج إلي فريق عمل هائل لإعدادها

والله الموفق


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا البرنامج 
قمت بتنزيل البرنامج ولكنه يطلب configure data base
ارجو اذا امكن شرح كيفية تنزيل البرنامج 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## safys (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



magnum1272003 قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخواني الأعزاء
> إليكم الاصدار الأخير من برنامجنا العبقري الممتع الجديد primavera p6
> بروابط جيدة إن شاء الله
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
ولوسمحت ممكن تشرح لنا طريقة تنصيبه 
بالله عليك ضرورى جدا 
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مازن حجاج (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ولكن السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد حاولت تنزيل برنامج primavera6 v8 ولكنه يطلب oracl connection string
ولم اجد حل لهذه المشكلة جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مازن حجاج (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*بريمافيرا 6*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أود معرفة كيفية تنصيب البرنامج لإنني حاولت وواجهتني مشاكل منها عند عمل set up للجزء الاول يطلب مني oracl connection streng ولقد حاولت ساعدوني تنصيب الجزء الثاني من البرنامج لكنه طلب مني عمل remove or modevy or repare لو سمحتم ساعدوني 
احتاج لهذا البرنامج جدا


----------



## safys (3 ديسمبر 2010)

معقول مفيش حد يقدر يشرح لنا كيفية تنصيب البرنامج 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## safys (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*تنصيب البرنامج*

معقول مفيش حد يقدر يشرح لنا كيفية تنصيب البرنامج 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## abo_kola (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سأقوم بشرح طريقة التنصيب ولكن اعطوني بعض الوقت


----------



## mustafasas (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا ننتظر الشرح


----------



## safys (3 ديسمبر 2010)

يبقى جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة abo_kola
لانى محتاجه ضرورى


----------



## akramezzat (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع و شكراً جزيلاً
من فضلك شرح طريقة التنصيب


----------



## magnum1272003 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء اليكم كيفية تثبت البرنامج على قاعدة بيانات SQL
http://www.mediafire.com/?62x39wgqeffcdz8


----------



## abo_kola (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود جميل ودايما سباق أخي ماغنوم


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخ ماغنوم
وجزاك الله على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ ماغنوم 
لقد نزلت البرنامج ولكن لا يتعرف على ال database 
ارجو توضيح البرامج التي يجب ان تكون بالجهاز قبل تنزيل برنامج البريمافيرا ويا ريت ارفاقهم مثل sql server وغيرها
مع العلم ان برنامج البريمافيرا 6.7 يعمل عندي وبشكل جيد
برنامج الوندوز اللي بجهازي 7 

الف شكر


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ عزت ابوعوده
ما دام الاصدار السابع يعمل عندك بشكل جيد إذن فـ SQL server موجود على جهازك 
كل المطلوب منك أن تنفذ ما فعلته في الشرح الفيديو بالظبط وإن شاء الله لن تجد مشكلة
أهم شئ هو أن تنشأ قاعدة بيانات جديدة من الفولدر الذي حددته في الشرح الفيديو
وإن ظهرت أي مشكلة رجاءا ارسل صورة من الخطأ


----------



## akramezzat (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم. مشكور علي هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع
و جزاك الله خيراً
انا تابعت الفيديو بالتفصيل
ذكرت فيه كلمة السر بس مكنتش واضحه بالنسبه لي
PrimaVera123
صح كده 
شكراً


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ akramezzat
لا الباسورد 
Prima123Vera


----------



## safys (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس / magnum1272003

جزاك الله خيرا 

والله انت راجل محترم 
كفاية انت بتضيع وقتك علشان اخوانك يستفادوا 
بصراحة مش عارف اشكرك ازاى ....
لكن جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ ماغنوم
لقد نزلت البرنامج ويعمل جيدا
ولقد حاولت تغيير او اضافة عملة ولم استطع ارجو الافادة اذا امكن
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....
قمت بتحميل قاعدة البيانات حسب الخطوات التي شرحتها مشكوراً لكن ظهرت لي رسالة الخطأ التالية





ما هي المشكلة عندي....
تحياتي


----------



## magnum1272003 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ عزت ابوعوده
التعديل على العملات ومعامل التحويل بين العملات هذا اجراء Administrative يعني إداري عالي في الاصدار السابع يمكن التعديل عليها من قائمة Admin أما في الاصدار الثامن فلا يمكن لعدم وجود هذه القائمة ولذا فلا يمكن لك إلا التعديل فيما يخص العملة في User Preferences فقط وأما التعديل الذي تريد فلابد من استخدام WEB Application وقريبا ستجد طريقة تنصيبه والعمل عليه


----------



## magnum1272003 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ محمد مطر
رجاءًا أن تجعل اعدادات اللغة عندك اللغة الإنجليزية الولايات المتحدة وتستغني عن Sample Data وتحاول مرة أخرى مع تغيير اسم قاعدة البيانات مع مسح قواعد بيانات المحاولات الغير ناجحة
وأخبرني بالنتيجة


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ ماغنوم 
شكرا لك وبانتظار الرد
مع اطيب التحيات


----------



## magnum1272003 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ عزت ابوعوده
لقد رددت على سؤالك بالفعل 
راجع المشاركة رقم 28 في الصفحة السابقة من الموضوع
تحياتي لك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد مطر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير...
غيرت إعدادات اللغة وتم تنصيب قاعدة بيانات جديدة وعمل البرنامج...
لكن لم أستطع حذف قاعدة البيانات التي أنشأتها سابقاً... حيث أعطاني SQL رسالة أنه فشل في حذفها
شكرا لك مرة أخرى وبانتظار شرح تحميل Web Application حتى يتسنى لنا استخدام الميزات التي كانت متوفرة في الإصدارات السابقة...


----------



## bolbol (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز أنا ليس لدي sql مثبت على الجهاز
ماذا يجب أن أفعل


----------



## magnum1272003 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز bolbol
لو قمت بتنصيب اي اصدار قديم من البريمافيرا P6 على سبيل المثال اصدار 6.0 سيتم تنصيب SQL معه مباشرة
وأما لو لم تستطع فبامكانك استخدام هذا الملف في عمل التنصيب لـ SQL منفردا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65123&d=1291123178
وانتظر مني شرحا بالفيديو لعمل التنصب له


----------



## bolbol (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً أخي العزيز لسرعة الرد


----------



## Elassal (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر واجب*

السلام عليكم
احب اوجه لك الشكر لانك كنت السبب في اني انزل البريمافيرا 6.7 علي SQL server و ده ممكن يحل مشكلة الupgrading من إصدارات قبل كده و كمان للبريمافيرا 8 باننا ناخذ الداتا باز بالكامل .
و كمان الSQl server اسهل في التعامل .


----------



## magnum1272003 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء

محمد السواكنى
safys
bolbol
Elassal
م هيثم المنسى
foratfaris

جزاكم الله خيرا على دعاءكم لي وأشكركم للتفاعل وانتظروا المزيد قريبا


----------



## bolbol (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز
أنا فعلاً لقيت نسخة sql كانت مع اصدار قديم 6.2
واستخدمت ملف pdf اللي انت ارفقته
ووقفت عند النقطة الخاصة بالباسوورد 
logon password
اللي موجوده بصفحة 13 من pdf
فهل فيها أضع الباسوورد
prima123vera
ولا دي ما لهاش دعوة
وأحط أي باسوورد
وشكراً لك مرة أخرى


----------



## bolbol (13 ديسمبر 2010)

متهيألي على فكرة بالنسبة للأخ محمد مطر
هوة لازم يوقف ال sql الأول 
علشان يقدر يعمله
uninstall
من
SQL Server Configuration Manager
SQL Server 2005 services
ولازم يقف على كل اللي على الشمال 
ويعملهم 
STOP


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم 
ولكني حاولت اكثر من 10 مرات بنفس الخطوات وعلى اكثر من جهاز في كل مره يعطي Bad public user name or password
مع العلم ان p6.7 يعمل بشكل جيد وانشاءات اكثر من data base بدون اي مشاكل ولكني لا استخدم الباسورد الموجود بالشرح واستخدم الخاص بي عند انزل sql فهل يكون هذا سبب مع العلم ان انشاء ال data base لا يوجد به مشاكل ولكن المشكله عند عمل data base connection
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## magnum1272003 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ENG_alaa2004 قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم
> ولكني حاولت اكثر من 10 مرات بنفس الخطوات وعلى اكثر من جهاز في كل مره يعطي Bad public user name or password
> مع العلم ان p6.7 يعمل بشكل جيد وانشاءات اكثر من data base بدون اي مشاكل ولكني لا استخدم الباسورد الموجود بالشرح واستخدم الخاص بي عند انزل sql فهل يكون هذا سبب مع العلم ان انشاء ال data base لا يوجد به مشاكل ولكن المشكله عند عمل data base connection
> وشكرا جزيلا



حاول بدل ما تستخدم pupuser استخدم privuser لما تيجي تعمل اتصال


----------



## magnum1272003 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

bolbol قال:


> أخي العزيز
> أنا فعلاً لقيت نسخة sql كانت مع اصدار قديم 6.2
> واستخدمت ملف pdf اللي انت ارفقته
> ووقفت عند النقطة الخاصة بالباسوورد
> ...



كما تحب يا أخي هذا او غيره على السواء ولكن لا تنساه لانه الباس ورد الخاص بالدخول على السيرفر


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> حاول بدل ما تستخدم pupuser استخدم privuser لما تيجي تعمل اتصال



اخي الكريم بالفعل استخدمت الاثنين ونفس النتيجه 
وحاولت مره اخري باستخدام privuser مع باسورد اخر اي بعدم عمل chek box لل privuser ووضع باسورد اخر وايضا نفس النتيجه


----------



## محمد مطر (16 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> الأخ عزت ابوعوده
> التعديل على العملات ومعامل التحويل بين العملات هذا اجراء administrative يعني إداري عالي في الاصدار السابع يمكن التعديل عليها من قائمة admin أما في الاصدار الثامن فلا يمكن لعدم وجود هذه القائمة ولذا فلا يمكن لك إلا التعديل فيما يخص العملة في user preferences فقط وأما التعديل الذي تريد فلابد من استخدام web application وقريبا ستجد طريقة تنصيبه والعمل عليه



بانتظار شرحك أخي ماغنوم...
وهل يمكن أن تشرح لنا طريقة التنصيب باستخدام قاعدة بيانات أوراكل، حيث سمعت أنها أسرع من sql 
تحياتي لك...


----------



## Jamal (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx all


----------



## magnum1272003 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ENG_alaa2004 قال:


> اخي الكريم بالفعل استخدمت الاثنين ونفس النتيجه
> وحاولت مره اخري باستخدام privuser مع باسورد اخر اي بعدم عمل chek box لل privuser ووضع باسورد اخر وايضا نفس النتيجه



طيب يا أخي الرجاء محاولة تنزيل قاعدة البيانات من الملفات التي أرفقتها في أول الموضوع وحاول بها
ثانيا إن لم تفلح استخدم قاعدة بيانات الاصدار السابع واعمل لها Upgrade من قاعدة بيانات الاصدار الثامن وأعد محاولة الاتصال بها وأخبرني
هل تعرف يا أخي كيف تصنعها أم أشرحها لك؟؟؟


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> طيب يا أخي الرجاء محاولة تنزيل قاعدة البيانات من الملفات التي أرفقتها في أول الموضوع وحاول بها
> ثانيا إن لم تفلح استخدم قاعدة بيانات الاصدار السابع واعمل لها Upgrade من قاعدة بيانات الاصدار الثامن وأعد محاولة الاتصال بها وأخبرني
> هل تعرف يا أخي كيف تصنعها أم أشرحها لك؟؟؟



حتى ال upgrade لل database التي تعمل على الاصدار السابع لم تعمل يبدو ان هناك مشكله في جهازي مع انه لا يوجد اي مشاكل مع الاصدار السابع في عمل اكثر من databaseعموماً شكراً اخي غالبتك معي


----------



## magnum1272003 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> بانتظار شرحك أخي ماغنوم...
> وهل يمكن أن تشرح لنا طريقة التنصيب باستخدام قاعدة بيانات أوراكل، حيث سمعت أنها أسرع من sql
> تحياتي لك...[/QUOTE
> وهذه طريقة عمل قاعدة بيانات على Oracle Database
> ...


----------



## eng.ahmed-sakr (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود ولكن أرجوا منك المساعدة فى كيفية عمل لينك للداتا مع هذا الاصدار الجديد لأنى كل مرة أقوم بتنصيبة لا أستطيع فتح البرنامج لأنه يطلب منى عمل لينك على الداتا وقد حاولت مرارا ولكنى لم استطيع ارجوا الافادة ولو أمكن بالصور لطريقة التنصيب وجزاك الله خيرا

م. احمد صقر [email protected] للتواصل


----------



## magnum1272003 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

م. احمد صقر
ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة
بالنسبة لطلبك أنا وضحت في الشرح الفيديو ازاي تعمل Configuration Or Connection على قاعدة البيانات بعد ما أنشأناها بالنسبة ل SQL or Oracle على السواء
فراجع الفيديو وإن شاء الله هتلاقي المطلوب
أو ابعت صورة من رسالة الخطأ اللي بتظهر لو استمرت المشكلة معاك


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرا اخي الكريم 
تمت علمه التثبيت بنجاح على الاوركال بعد محاولا كثيره مع sql ولكنها لم تفلح
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## magnum1272003 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ENG_alaa2004 قال:


> اشكرا اخي الكريم
> تمت علمه التثبيت بنجاح على الاوركال بعد محاولا كثيره مع sql ولكنها لم تفلح
> جزاك الله خيراً



طيب الحمد لله 
مع إن SQL أسهل وأفضل راحة إلا أن مشاكلها كثيرة و Oracle غير منتشرة الاستخدام مع أنها سهلة أيضا


----------



## محمد مطر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير...
سأجرب وأخبرك النتيجية.... وبانتظار شرح Web Application حتى يكتمل الإصدار معنا...

تحياتي لك ...


----------



## akramezzat (18 ديسمبر 2010)

تشغيل البرنامج تمت بنجاح
شكراً جزيلاً و جزاك الله خيراًُ


----------



## korva (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
محتاج رابط الفيديو لو سمحت


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

korva قال:


> سلام عليكم
> محتاج رابط الفيديو لو سمحت


وعليكم السلام
تحتاج رابط الفيديو الخاص بماذا يا أخي؟؟


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة 
. وبانتظار شرح Web Application


----------



## korva (19 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> تحتاج رابط الفيديو الخاص بماذا يا أخي؟؟



شكرا ياخي
*الفيديو ازاي تعمل Configuration Or Connection على قاعدة البيانات بعد ما أنشأناها بالنسبة ل SQL or Oracle*


----------



## magnum1272003 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

korva قال:


> شكرا ياخي
> *الفيديو ازاي تعمل Configuration Or Connection على قاعدة البيانات بعد ما أنشأناها بالنسبة ل SQL or Oracle*


بالنسبة لـ Oracle
http://www.mediafire.com/?5npedl1bdefqhp2
بالنسبة لـ SQL
http://www.mediafire.com/?62x39wgqeffcdz8


----------



## korva (20 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> بالنسبة لـ oracle
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5npedl1bdefqhp2
> بالنسبة لـ sql
> http://www.mediafire.com/?62x39wgqeffcdz8




شكرا لك ياخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahzad2005 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 العزيز
أحتاج إلى مساعدة
أريد إنشاء اوراكل ديتابيس جديد، ولكن سوف يرجى دليل 
SQLexception: locale not recognized.
ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## magnum1272003 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

mahzad2005 قال:


> magnum1272003 العزيز
> أحتاج إلى مساعدة
> أريد إنشاء اوراكل ديتابيس جديد، ولكن سوف يرجى دليل
> sqlexception: Locale not recognized.
> ارجوك ساعدني



أنا مش قادر أفهم ولكن إن كان بتظهر ليك رسالة خطأ فصورها وارسلها يا أخي وعامة أنا شرحت ازاي تعمل قاعدة بيانات جديدة على اوراكل ووالرابط فيديو في المشاركات السابقة في نفس هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد مطر (25 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب أخي الكريم ممكن تتكرم علينا وتشرح لنا كيفية عمل نسخة احتياطية واستعادتها لقاعدة بيانات أوراكل..
وشكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 
عند عمل import لمشرع منشأ على p3 يكون اخيار p3 غير فعال فما السبب
وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## محمد مطر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

قمت باستيراد برنامج من p3 إلى p6r8 وتم بنجاح؟؟؟؟!!!


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> طيب أخي الكريم ممكن تتكرم علينا وتشرح لنا كيفية عمل نسخة احتياطية واستعادتها لقاعدة بيانات أوراكل..
> وشكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير...



موضوع النسخ الاحتياطية مازال من الموضوعات المحيرة بالنسبة لي أنا أستطيع عمل نسخة من قاعدة بيانات واسترجاعها على نفس السيرفر على نفس الجهاز
ولكن على جهاز آخر في نظام وندوز جديد هذا ما لم استطع عمله حتى الآن ومن المؤكد وجود حل ولكن انا سأبحث لعلني أجد حلا
حيث أن هذا الموضوع فعلا في غاية الأهمية
ومعذرة على عدم المساعدة في الوقت الحالي


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> قمت باستيراد برنامج من p3 إلى p6r8 وتم بنجاح؟؟؟؟!!!



الحمد لله ومبارك على النجاح فيما أردت 
وأنا لا أعرف موانع من الاستيراد من الاصدار الثالث مع أنه موضوع مهم حتى أن له مرجع مخصص لهذه المسألة ضمن مراجع البرنامج الصادرة من الشركة المصنعة


----------



## cairoengineering (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
وجعل مجهوداتكم فى ميزان حسناتكم
اللهم امين


----------



## magnum1272003 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*Oracle Primaera P6 Web-Application Setup Ready to YOU*


اخواني الأعزاء بعد طول انتظار أخيرًا إليكم كيفية عمل تثبيت لبرنامج
Primavera P6 Web Access
أود أن أعتتذر إليكم عن أمرين، الأول: تأخري في تقديم هذا الشرح
الثاني: الاطالة في الشرح لعمل التثبيت ولكن أرجو المعذرة لأن الموضوع معقد وصعب إلى حد كبير
أردت اسعادكم بهذا العمل فأسعدوني بالدعاء لي 

وأخيرًا مع الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?6952mcsyzox9hq5

ملحوظة:
1- لقد أرفقت عدة ملفات استعنت بها أثناء الشرح وستوفر الكثير عليكم إن شاء الله وبها صورة للبرنامج من الداخل بعد تمام الدخول عليه حيث أن ذلك لم يظهر في آخر الشرح الفيديو

2- أتمنى قبل أن تبدأوا في تثبيت البرنامج بتعديل الأوامر في ملف المساعدة على حسب المسار الذي به البرنامج والأي بي الخاص بجهازكم ولكن قبل التعديل شاهدوا الشرح أولا حتى يكون الأمر مفهومًا

وأنا على استعداد للرد على أي استفسار من أي أحدٍ من إخواننا
حياكم الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أخوكم 
مهندس/ أحمد صبري​


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
جاري التحميل واذا وجدت اي معوقات ساعود اليك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## alyflowery (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز شكرا

هل ممكن شرح طريقة تنصيب Client 

ايضا Primavera Contract وكيفية عمل Link مع البرايمفيرا
وخالص تحياتى


----------



## magnum1272003 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

alyflowery قال:


> الاخ العزيز شكرا
> 
> هل ممكن شرح طريقة تنصيب Client
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز طريقة اعداد الـ Client في أول هذا الموضوع الذي نكتب فيه والـ Primavera Contract قد أفرده الأخ أبو أسامة بموضوع خاص وله شرح فيديو لطريقة اعداده أيضا
والموضوع على الرابط الاتي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226750.html


----------



## safys (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## WhitePanther (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
 وجاري التحميل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## magnum1272003 (4 يناير 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء
بالنسبة للذين قد نجحوا منكم في عمل تثبيت للبرنامج أرجو أن يخبرونا بتجربتهم والذين لم ينجحوا فما هي المشكلات التي قابلتهم؟؟
أرجو التفاعل والمشاركة*


----------



## محمد مطر (12 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم....
ألا يمكن جعل الإصدار الثامن كامل الوظائف (مثلا قائمة Admin) دون أن نعمل على 
P6 Web Access 
أي أن تصبح مثل P6v7
شكرا لك


----------



## magnum1272003 (12 يناير 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> أخي الكريم....
> ألا يمكن جعل الإصدار الثامن كامل الوظائف (مثلا قائمة admin) دون أن نعمل على
> p6 web access
> أي أن تصبح مثل p6v7
> شكرا لك



في علمي لا وذلك كما يبدو أنها سياسة شركة فهذه أول خطوة لجعل البرنامج ويب بشكل كامل
والناحية الأخرى التقنية فالعادي للمستخدمين العاديين أما الويب فللكل


----------



## ahmed_2006 (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً .... و أشكر كل من ساهم بإضافة أو معلومة مفيدة عن البرنامج في نسخته الجديدة


----------



## hhmdan (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## MOSLEM_777 (14 يناير 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## خالد أبودقة (25 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز شكرا لك على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع

لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج واتبعت خطوات التنزيل تماما و لكن واجهتني مشكلة واحدة و هي أنه بعد أن أقوم بتشغيل الDomain يشتغل و لكن للأسف لا تظهر اي نتيجة عند محاولة فتح Admin server console أي أنه لايفتح الـInternet Explorer ولا أعلم مالسبب

وشكرا على تعاونك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 يناير 2011)

magnum1272003 قال:


> اخواني الأعزاء بعد طول انتظار أخيرًا إليكم كيفية عمل تثبيت لبرنامج
> Primavera P6 Web Access
> أود أن أعتتذر إليكم عن أمرين، الأول: تأخري في تقديم هذا الشرح
> الثاني: الاطالة في الشرح لعمل التثبيت ولكن أرجو المعذرة لأن الموضوع معقد وصعب إلى حد كبير
> ...


----------



## khaled.hamdi (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم . اجريت تثبيت برنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار 6 على وبندوز 7 64بيت هوم ادشن بريميوم و المشكلة عند تثبيت ال داتا بيز يطلب أختيار ( كيو اس ال / اوركل / برمافيرا كمبريزون سيرفر ) و عند اختيار كيو اس ال يعطي اشارة انها اصدار 32 بيت و لا تتطابق مع السيستم أرجو التكرم بإفادتي ما هو الحل أشكركم


----------



## magnum1272003 (27 يناير 2011)

khaled.hamdi قال:


> السلام عليكم . اجريت تثبيت برنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار 6 على وبندوز 7 64بيت هوم ادشن بريميوم و المشكلة عند تثبيت ال داتا بيز يطلب أختيار ( كيو اس ال / اوركل / برمافيرا كمبريزون سيرفر ) و عند اختيار كيو اس ال يعطي اشارة انها اصدار 32 بيت و لا تتطابق مع السيستم أرجو التكرم بإفادتي ما هو الحل أشكركم


حاول أن تصل لـ اس كيو ال سيرفر يناسب النسخة عندك


----------



## خالد أبودقة (29 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز magnum شكرا لك على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع

لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج واتبعت خطوات التنزيل تماما و لكن واجهتني مشكلة واحدة و هي أنه بعد أن أقوم بتشغيل الDomain يشتغل و لكن للأسف لا تظهر اي نتيجة عند محاولة فتح Admin server console أي أنه لايفتح الـInternet Explorer ولا أعلم مالسبب مع العلم أنني أستخدم SQL server 2008 وبرنامج البريمافيرا8 أصبح يعمل بشكل جيد...... أرجو التكرم بإفادتي بالحل لهذه المشكلة

وشكرا على تعاونك


----------



## bassam_khalil2004 (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وأرجو من الله العلي القدير أن يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب رزقاً طيباً مباركاً فيه وأن يغنيك بحلاله عن حرامه وبطاعته عن معصيه وبفضله عمن سواه . لأنك أخ كريم بعلمك والله أكرم الأكرميين والقادر على أن يهيئ لك فرصة عمل تليق بخبرتك وإخلاصك .


----------



## tariq tebar (4 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك*


----------



## saidelsayedab (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## k.fateh (10 فبراير 2011)

غفر الله لك و زادك علما نافعا


----------



## niceword (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاء الله كل خير و بارك لك فى علمك نفع بك الاسلام ان شاء الله


----------



## niceword (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله مليون خير و غفر لنا و لك و للامة الاسلامية 

لى طلب صغير ممكن ان ترفع الملف التكست الذى شرحت فية الخطوات بالترتيب . و الاسطر التى يجب تعديلها فى السرفر


----------



## بُلو (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## niceword (21 فبراير 2011)

niceword قال:


> جزاك الله مليون خير و غفر لنا و لك و للامة الاسلامية
> 
> لى طلب صغير ممكن ان ترفع الملف التكست الذى شرحت فية الخطوات بالترتيب . و الاسطر التى يجب تعديلها فى السرفر


 اخى الكريم كم انا شاكر على مجهودك الذى لا يقدر بمال ... لكن عندى مشكلة بعد تنصيب الويب لوجيك و رفع الويب p6 و عمل اكتف يعطينى خطاء ...


أرجو المساعدة .... و ارغب فى الملف txt الذى كنت كاتب فىة الخطواط بالترتيب و الجمل التى يجب تغيرها فى السرفر الويب لوجيك .


غفر الله لنا و لكم اجمعين


----------



## الزعبي1 (28 فبراير 2011)

الأخ Magnum 
الله يجزيك الخير على عملك وعلمك.
أرجو أن توضح الفرق في الخطوة الأخيرة في إعداد البرنامج والخاصة بال IP Address
192.168.1.25 و 127.0.0.1 و localhost و thismachine .
حيث أنني لدي كرت شبكة ولكن غير متصل على أي شبكة وأنا أعمل على Windows 7
ولك جزيل الشكر
مهم جداً


----------



## magnum1272003 (28 فبراير 2011)

أقدم اعتذاري إليكم جميعا عن انقطاعي عن المشاركة والرد على الأسئلة في الفترة السابقة نظرا لما يحدث ببلدي من فتن
فاعذروني جميعا ومن له أي استفسار فليرسل رسالة فقط وأنا سوف أرد عليه باذن الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (28 فبراير 2011)

الزعبي1 قال:


> الأخ Magnum
> الله يجزيك الخير على عملك وعلمك.
> أرجو أن توضح الفرق في الخطوة الأخيرة في إعداد البرنامج والخاصة بال IP Address
> 192.168.1.25 و 127.0.0.1 و localhost و thismachine .
> ...


الفرق بين هؤلاء واضح وهو أنهم طرق اختيار على ما يبنى الخادم الذي عليه البرنامج ومنه يختلف اسم العنوان للوصول إلى البرنامج ففي حالتك اختر 
127.0.0.1
localhost 
thismachine .
وانظر ما يفلح منهم


----------



## الزعبي1 (28 فبراير 2011)

لقد جربت 127.0.0.1
لم يفلح
جربت thismachine
لم ينفع
سأجرب localhost


----------



## الزعبي1 (28 فبراير 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم
بالمناسبة
في شرحك الممتاز وضعت Admin ك host address
مع أنك عرفت حهازك عل الوندوز XP باسم magnum
ولم أجد في شرحك أي إشارة إلى Admin


----------



## magnum1272003 (28 فبراير 2011)

admin
مش عنوان بل username


----------



## الزعبي1 (28 فبراير 2011)

آسف ماجنوم
لقد رجعت إلى الشرح ووجدت أنك بالفعل سميت جهازك باسم ADMIN عند تنزيل windows Xp


----------



## magnum1272003 (28 فبراير 2011)

إذن فهو اسم الجهاز وعليه فكما يكون فهو مجرد اسم


----------



## الزعبي1 (1 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم 
لقد جربت 127.0.0.1 و localhost و all local addresses دون فائدة
ما العمل
عند تشغيل start weblogic.bat لا يكمل ويغلق النافذة


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 مارس 2011)

من المؤكد عندك خطأ في السطور التي يجب عليك تعديلها فراجعها جيدا وإن لم يفلح الأمر اجعل الأرقام الخاصة بالذاكرة أقل فمثلا إذا وجدت الرقم 1024 اجعله 512 وإذا وجدت 256 إجعله 128 وهكذا وجرب كل على حده وأخبرني بالناتج


----------



## الزعبي1 (1 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم
شكراً على المساعدة المستمرة
سوف أجرب ذلك
لدي سؤال:
كيف أصحح اعدادات tcp/ip داخل sql server configuration وبخاصة ال ip 
حيث أنني مسحتها بالخطأ
وذلك لجهازي في البيت وليس الجهاز الذي يظهر في الصورة


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 مارس 2011)

أي قيم أمام Dynamic*قم بإزالتها حتى الصفر امسحه وأمام أي TCP 1433 كما هو


----------



## الزعبي1 (1 مارس 2011)

أقصد ال ip address


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 مارس 2011)

الزعبي1 قال:


> أقصد ال ip address



أسف لم أنتبه ولم يخطر ببالي مسح هذه القيم 

بالنسبة للآي بي فهو على حسب الاستخدام فمثلا إذا كنت ستستخدم Localhost 127.0.0.1مثلا كعنوان لقاعدة البيانات فيلزم أن يكون أمامه 1433 وإذا كان العنوان سيكون الآي بي الخاص بالشبكة فليزم أن تضع أمامه 1433 فأعد كتابة المستخدم منه لك وعلى كل حال ستجد AllIP ضع أمامها 1433 واحذف ال Dynamic


----------



## الزعبي1 (3 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم
جربت ولم ينفع
لا أدري ما الحل


----------



## magnum1272003 (3 مارس 2011)

طيب حاول أن تستعمل Virtual Machine كما استعملتها أنا في شرح الفيديو وتابع الخطوات بدقة من البداية فهي الحل الأمثل لتثبيت البرنامج بنجاح واستعمل IP محدد بقدر الإمكان


----------



## الزعبي1 (6 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم
شكراً جزيلاً على المساعدة والرد
لقد تبين أن المدخل للعنوان الذي أستعمله إن كان 127.0.0.1 - localhost . مستخدم من قبل برنامج آخر
أي localhost:701 & localhost:702
فبحثت عن البرنامج ووجدته وقمت بإيقافه
وتم الأمر بنجاح.
وأكملت بقية الخطوات بنجاح
إلا أنني عند تشغيل الرنامج أجد رسالة من start admin server for weblogic
معناها : memory error
ما الحل؟

وبالنسبة لرسالة الخطأ من java 6.0_23 والتي تظهر لك في بداية تشغيل البرنامج فسببها أن البرنامج primavera web V8 متوافق مع java 6.0_21
لذا نزل النسخة java 6.0_21 ولن تظهر الرسالة مرة أخرى.


----------



## magnum1272003 (6 مارس 2011)

الحل في أرقام الذاكرة الموجودة في الملفات المفترض إنك تعدل فيها فغيرها على حسب امكانيات جهازك للأعلى أو الأقل بين الأرقام 512 256 1024 128 وهكذا وأطلعني على الأمر
وشكرا على التنبيه حول الجافا فعلا كما قلت


----------



## الزعبي1 (6 مارس 2011)

سوف أحاول مرة أخرى مع أنني حاولت من قبل . ولدي في الجهاز 2GB RAM

على كل لدي طلب خاص:
هل تستطيع أن تساعدني في الحصول على latest service pack for Primavera P6 v7
& primavera P3
الأمر في غاية الأهمية 
وشكراً لك


----------



## magnum1272003 (6 مارس 2011)

الزعبي1 قال:


> على كل لدي طلب خاص:
> هل تستطيع أن تساعدني في الحصول على latest service pack for primavera p6 v7
> & primavera p3


أخي العزيز أنا لا أفهم طلبك فالذي أعرفه عن الاصدار السابع أنه شئ واحد لم يصدر غيره من شركة أوراكل
وهو الذي بين يدي الناس الآن
أما الثالث فقد توقف منذ زمن وآخره كان الإصدار 3.1


----------



## الزعبي1 (7 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم

Primavera Project Management P6 version 7.0 (P6 v7) Service Pack 3 [ID 1275307.1]

You can try the below link but you will still need to sign into Oracle Support with a valid CSI #.

https://updates.oracle.com/Orion/Se...3296827&patch_file=p10622440_7000_Generic.zip


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 مارس 2011)

الزعبي1 قال:


> الأخ ماغنوم
> 
> primavera project management p6 version 7.0 (p6 v7) service pack 3 [id 1275307.1]
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا على الافادة


----------



## islamelgin (7 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
جزاكم الله جميعاً ألف خير على ما تساهمون به من منفعة

ولكنى وبعد عدة محولات لم أفلح فى تنصيب البرنامج على جهازى واعتقد ان المشكلة تكمن فى اخفاقى الدائم لتنصيب اوركل اس كيو إل .فليس عندى OracleXEUniv.exe 

نشكر لكم حسن الإفادة


----------



## islamelgin (8 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم

بتوفيق الله تعالى تمكنت أخيرا من تنصيب Primavera P6 Professional Relase 8.00 على قاعدة بيانات Oracle Database

نشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم ونرجو المولى عز وجل ان نكون من النافعين بعلمه...اللهم آمين


----------



## magnum1272003 (8 مارس 2011)

islamelgin قال:


> الأخ ماغنوم
> 
> بتوفيق الله تعالى تمكنت أخيرا من تنصيب primavera p6 professional relase 8.00 على قاعدة بيانات oracle database
> 
> نشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم ونرجو المولى عز وجل ان نكون من النافعين بعلمه...اللهم آمين


وفقك الله وأعانك


----------



## الزعبي1 (8 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم

هل استطعت الحصول على service pack 3
أرجو أن تهتم بالأمر


----------



## magnum1272003 (8 مارس 2011)

إن شاء الله سأفعل لكن الملف الذي وضعت لي رابطه لم أستطع تحميله حتى بعد عمل حساب لكن سأرى


----------



## الزعبي1 (15 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم
عند تشغيل P6 V8 Web أحصل على هذا الخطأ

هل تستطيع مساعدتي في إيجاد الحل؟


----------



## islamelgin (20 مارس 2011)

الأخ ماغنوم
بعد تنصيبى للبريمافيرا 6 الاصدار 8 على قاعدة بيانات اوركل وعملى عليه ليومين متواصلين فوجئت بهذه الرسالة







وعند انتهائى من عملية الـ configuration ظهرت هذه الرسالة






برجاء الافادة


----------



## magnum1272003 (20 مارس 2011)

هذه مشلكة عدم اتصال قاعدة البيانات بالسيرفر حاول عمل اعادة ضبط للإتصال واستخدام اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور privuser or pubuser
وتأكد من البيانات الخاصة باسم قاعدة البيانات واسم جهازك ورقم البورت وتأكد أن الخدمة Oracle.exe تعمل وموجودة في قائمة العمليات في Task Manager
او استخدم SQL Server


----------



## engkhcompany (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## engkhcompany (5 مايو 2011)

*شكرا يا اخي*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صابر دياب (5 مايو 2011)

الأخ الكريم ماجنوم

أشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع وأنا أدرك تمام كم المجهود المبذول في الوصول 

جزاك الله خيراً عن كل معلومة إستفدنا منها منك


----------



## Abdulelah Ali (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم شباب أنا أدور عن 
primavera project management p6 version 7.0 (p6 v7) service pack 3 
وين اقدر أنزله 
أنا دورت حتى في 
https://edelivery.oracle.com
مالقيته 
أنا أبيه ومعاه
Web Access 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد المتولى عبد (26 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز شكرا وجزال الله كل خير عندى مشكله عتدما اقوم بالتسطيب data base وعندما اكتب paswward h تظهر الرساله التاليه ارجو المساعده sql server expention login for user sa


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 مايو 2011)

مفاد هذه الرسالة أن تتأكد من باسورد الاس كيو ال سيرفر الذي أدخلته أثناء اعداده وتثبيته


----------



## drasticxx (4 يونيو 2011)

انا نزلت برنامج primavera 8.1
واتبعت خطواتك تماما لتنصيبه على اوراكل
ولكن يقول الباسويرد غلط
زجربت كتير ولي اسبوع كامل
فاتمنى ايجاد حل
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
لانه والله تعبت


----------



## drasticxx (4 يونيو 2011)

واجا بدك اخي ممكن نعمل اتصال وتتحكم في جهازي وتزبطلي اياه
ارجوك تساعدني
جدا بحاجه للبرنامج
الله يجزيك الخير
ارجوك


----------



## ahmed morad660 (20 أغسطس 2011)

كيفية تنصيبة علي وندز 7 64 بت


----------



## hedi abidi (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و ر حمة الله و بركاته
لم أعرف كيف أشغل databse connetion


----------



## magnum1272003 (21 أغسطس 2011)

hedi abidi قال:


> السلام عليكم و ر حمة الله و بركاته
> لم أعرف كيف أشغل databse connetion


الفيديو الذي سجلته شرحت فيه كيفية عمل ربط بين قاعدة البيانات والبرنامج وستجده في موضوعاتي الأخرى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5npedl1bdefqhp2
http://www.mediafire.com/?6952mcsyzox9hq5


----------



## saleh1364 (28 أغسطس 2011)

Magnum1272003 Dear
I have a question:
after change TCP Port to 1433(like your film) when I want to restart "SQL Server (Primavera) this message appear: 
"The request failed or the service did not respond in a timely fashion.
Consult the event log or other applicable error logs for details."
Please Help Me...


----------



## magnum1272003 (28 أغسطس 2011)

saleh1364 قال:


> Magnum1272003 Dear
> I have a question:
> after change TCP Port to 1433(like your film) when I want to restart "SQL Server (Primavera) this message appear:
> "The request failed or the service did not respond in a timely fashion.
> ...


Do not mention it, Just restart your computer and go.


----------



## saleh1364 (28 أغسطس 2011)

magnum1272003 قال:


> Do not mention it, Just restart your computer and go.



Thanks for your reply but unfortunately not different appear after restart


----------



## على الله توكلى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف يمكن تنصيب السيرفر اذا سمحتم
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## magnum1272003 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

على الله توكلى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كيف يمكن تنصيب السيرفر اذا سمحتم
> شكرا جزيلا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أي سيرفر تقصد يا أخي؟؟


----------



## eng_egp (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هل كرت الشاشة لة علاقة بالبرنامج ؟؟
وكيفة ايجاد اسم مستخدم جديد ؟؟
ونفسة مشكلة رقم المشاركة : [*125* (*permalink عندى ؟؟

شكرا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
*


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

eng_egp قال:


> هل كرت الشاشة لة علاقة بالبرنامج ؟؟
> وكيفة ايجاد اسم مستخدم جديد ؟؟
> ونفسة مشكلة رقم المشاركة : [*125* (*permalink عندى ؟؟
> 
> ...


كارت الشاشة لا علاقة له بالبرنامج
واسم مستخدم جديد يمكن عمله من قائمة admin وتختر users
والمشكلة التي عندك حلها في المشاركة رقم 126


----------



## eng_egp (8 سبتمبر 2011)

magnum1272003 قال:


> كارت الشاشة لا علاقة له بالبرنامج
> واسم مستخدم جديد يمكن عمله من قائمة admin وتختر users
> والمشكلة التي عندك حلها في المشاركة رقم 126




شكرا لحضرتك على اهتمامك..................جارى التنفيذ


----------



## sam_fx (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء 

شكرا جزيلا لجهودكم جميعا سأقوم بتجربة البرنامج على جهازي 

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## amka (18 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مهندس مدنى خبرتى 10 سنوات فى التنفيذ والاشراف والتصميم والمكتب الفى 
عاوز اتعلم ادارة المشروعات 
تنصحونى ابدا بايه وايه هيه الكتب اللى ممكن تساعدنى على البدايه
وازاى ممكن اخد شهادات معتمده
علما باننى مقيم بالسعوديه 
فى ينبع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sahoocom (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك لك في علمك وعملك .


----------



## A.Elsaber (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي م/magnum 
الحمد لله قمت بتنزيلها بنجاح علي احد الاجهزه عليه oracle express 10g 
ولكن حاولت اقوم بتنزيله علي جهازي الشخصي علي virtual machine windows xp 
و oracle express 11g
فاعطاني المشكله الموجوده في الصورة المرفقة 
بالرغم من اني استطيع ان ادخل بالـ users المختلفه الخاصه بالبرمفيرا علي الداتا بيز مثل
pubuser , privuser

هل من راي حضرتك اني اجرب علي داتا بيز 10 ولا المشكله ليها حل علي الداتابيز 11 

في النهاية لك تحياتي لمجهودك و ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
و اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## moka1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## moka1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد برنامج ل cost control


----------



## mody02002 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يكرمك ويفتح عليك


----------



## نورالدين69 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## ENG F (10 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you for your efforts


----------



## minana (24 يناير 2012)

magnum1272003 dear
how can i get Report tab in p6 web
i install P6 reporter database and connect it with P6 EPPM database and create JDBC connection in Bi Publisher but i can't see report tab in P6 web


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (1 فبراير 2012)

الأخ الكريم
واجهتنى مشكله عند عمل import من p3 الى P6 R 8.1 وظهرت غير نشطه فهل هناك حل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gamil_13 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gamil_13 (11 فبراير 2012)

الأخ Magnum 
تم تثبيت البرنامج بنجاح علي قاعدة بيانات SQL واخري Oracle علي جهاز آخر الأسبوع الماضي
و فتح البرنامج في نفس اليوم أكثر من مرة بنجاح
لكن اليوم عند فتح البرنامج اعطي رسالة تفيد أن قاعدة البيانات (oracl) تحتاج Configure وعند محاولة تعريفها يعطي رسالة خطأ failed
يرجي المساعدة
مع العلم أنه عند تثبيت البرنامج استخدمت نفس النسخة الموجودة بالرابط P6V8 لأنه عند محاولة تثبيت النسخة P6V8.2 الموجودة علي موقع oracl لم يستجب ملف انشاء قاعدة البيانات الموجود بها ولذلك رجعت للإصدار 8
وشكرا وفي انتظار المساعدة


----------



## ahmed_maged (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم أنا مشكلتى أنى عندما أدخل اللى file orcale XE الموجودة فى الفيديو الذى يشرح كيفية تثبيت orcale database ولكنى لا أجد أيقونة setup و هذا على اللبتوب و أيضا على جهاز العمل نفس المشكلة علما بانى لا أملك أى نسخة اخرى للبرنامج بأى اصدار سبق على اجهزتى.
الرجاء الأفادة و شكرا


----------



## magnum1272003 (27 فبراير 2012)

ahmed_maged قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا مشكلتى أنى عندما أدخل اللى file orcale XE الموجودة فى الفيديو الذى يشرح كيفية تثبيت orcale database ولكنى لا أجد أيقونة setup و هذا على اللبتوب و أيضا على جهاز العمل نفس المشكلة علما بانى لا أملك أى نسخة اخرى للبرنامج بأى اصدار سبق على اجهزتى.
> الرجاء الأفادة و شكرا


Try to download the software again


----------



## الطيب2008 (31 مارس 2012)

لا استطيع فتح dbsetup.bat


----------



## mrwanakl (2 مايو 2012)

الأخ ماجنيوم ..كنت نزلت برنامج SQL server من موقع مايكروسوفت و لكن لم أجد به protocol for primavera فما هو الحل


----------



## magnum1272003 (2 مايو 2012)

الطيب2008 قال:


> لا استطيع فتح dbsetup.bat



بكل بساطة يا أخي ثبت الجافا على جهازك أولا ثم ننظر هل هي المشكلة أما لا لعلها تكون هي وآسف جدا على التأخر في الرد


----------



## magnum1272003 (2 مايو 2012)

mrwanakl قال:


> الأخ ماجنيوم ..كنت نزلت برنامج SQL server من موقع مايكروسوفت و لكن لم أجد به protocol for primavera فما هو الحل



برجاء اتباع خطوات التثبيت التي أوضحتها في الفيديو والاعتماد على النسخة الموجودة مع اصدارات البريمافيرا 6.2 فما تحت


----------



## mrwanakl (3 مايو 2012)

magnum1272003 قال:


> برجاء اتباع خطوات التثبيت التي أوضحتها في الفيديو والاعتماد على النسخة الموجودة مع اصدارات البريمافيرا 6.2 فما تحت



شكرا أخى على سرعة الرد و لكن هذا معناه أننى لا أستطيع تثبيت الأصدار الثامن بدون وجود إصدار سابق مثل الأصدار الثانى ؟


----------



## magnum1272003 (3 مايو 2012)

mrwanakl قال:


> شكرا أخى على سرعة الرد و لكن هذا معناه أننى لا أستطيع تثبيت الأصدار الثامن بدون وجود إصدار سابق مثل الأصدار الثانى ؟



على الإطلاق لا يا أخي لا توجد علاقة بل أقول لك استعمل نسخة sql التي مع برنامج البريمافيرا الاصدار 6.2 فما تحت لأنه غيرهم من أول 7.0 لا يوجد به هذا السيرفر ولا تعتمد على النسخة التي حصلت عليها من موقع ميكروسوفت فقد ينقصها أشياء تحتاجها


----------



## mrwanakl (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا أخى و لكن هل تستطيع رفع برنامج sql الذى تستخدمة ..حيث البرنامج الذى قمت بتنزيلة لا يعمل معى و شكرا مرة أخرى لسعة صدرك


----------



## magnum1272003 (5 مايو 2012)

والله يا أخي مسألة الرفع هذه قد تكون صعبة هذا الوقت بسبب ضيق الوقت عندي هذه الأيام ولكن أعدك بأني سأحاول أن أرفعه أو على الأقل أن أبحث لك عن رابط تستطيع تحميله منه


----------

